
Now Google is grooming a biotech firm / Company invests $3.9 million in business begun by Brin's bride - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/c/a/2007/05/23/BUG0QPVKGF1.DTL&type=tech
======
andre
This is like throwing a nickel into a homeless hat.

